# Manette Horipad Ultimate



## fkdev (12 Décembre 2015)

J'aimerais acheter la manette Horipad Ultimate de chez Hori.
Malheureusement, elle n'est disponible que sur les Apple Store US/CA/JP. Pas dispo non plus sur ebay, ni Amazon.

Quelqu'un a des infos sur les dates de dispo ou un plan pour les acheter en import ?


----------

